# Recommend me a lever upgrade



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

(Sorry if this is the wrong section to post in - please let me know if it is and I will move it).

I am after recommendations for a lever machine upgrade. We currently use, every day, an Elektra MicroCassa Lever and a pre-milemium LaPav Lever Professional.

My frustration is the over-heating, especially on the Elektra, as I have now to regualry make 3-4 drinks at a time and they are both incosistant. What's my upgrade options?

Criteria:

-Home use

-Not switched on all the time: only used 2-3 times a day, but is used every day.

-Reliable , needs to just work; I don't mind having it prof serviced.

-Single lever, I don't want a big commercial dual lever. This is for our home kitchen, not a cafe.

-Budget is up to 2.5K

-Makes 3-4 constant drinks at a time.

-Primarily used for milky drinks: caps, flat whites etc. Quality velvet milk is important.

-Does not need to be plumbed in, but could be if needed.

-No horrible plastic trim.

-We are good at our grinding (thanks Simon for the Mazzer) and are precise.

-We don't mind having to learn and 'get gud'. It can be complicated, I don't mind putting the effort in to learn.

-Must be a lever - we love the theatre, simplicity, reliability and challenge.

What should be on our shortlist?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@MildredM does the L-R fit the bill for this - or is it an e61 group?

Could always use a WiFi switch if you know when the machine will be used...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

HelloFrank said:


> (Sorry if this is the wrong section to post in - please let me know if it is and I will move it). I am after recommendations for a lever machine upgrade. We currently use, every day, an Elektra MicroCassa Lever and a pre-milemium LaPav Lever Professional. My frustration is the over-heating, especially on the Elektra, as I have now to regualry make 3-4 drinks at a time and they are both incosistant. What's my upgrade options? Criteria: -Home use -Not switched on all the time: only used 2-3 times a day, but is used every day. -Reliable , needs to just work; I don't mind having it prof serviced. -Single lever, I don't want a big commercial dual lever. This is for our home kitchen, not a cafe. -Budget is up to 2.5K -Makes 3-4 constant drinks at a time. -Primarily used for milky drinks: caps, flat whites etc. Quality velvet milk is important. -Does not need to be plumbed in, but could be if needed. -No horrible plastic trim. -We are good at our grinding (thanks Simon for the Mazzer) and are precise. -We don't mind having to learn and 'get gud'. It can be complicated, I don't mind putting the effort in to learn. -Must be a lever - we love the theatre, simplicity, reliability and challenge. What should be on our shortlist?


A Londinium R is in your budget.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Are you happy with the steaming from the MicroCasa or the LP? Then you might consider keeping one for steaming and get a Strietman CT2 for you espresso, it's an open boiler and no overheating. You can do back to back shots, if you have multiple baskets. You can be up to temperature in 7 minutes. Just a thought.


----------



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> @MildredM does the L-R fit the bill for this - or is it an e61 group?
> 
> Could always use a WiFi switch if you know when the machine will be used...


 I already use a WiFi switch on the existing ones, so am happy to control that way.


----------



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

Bolta said:


> Are you happy with the steaming from the MicroCasa or the LP? Then you might consider keeping one for steaming and get a Strietman CT2 for you espresso, it's an open boiler and no overheating. .


 I like you thinking, but my other half thinks the Strietman is too ugly (personally, I love it).


----------



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> A Londinium R is in your budget.


 Yes, I have seen it but know nothing about it.

Will do my research, but is that my only option?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You could improve the temp stability of the Pavoni by Adding a heat sink ! Otherwise the best lever machine out there for all roast levels and repeatable simple results is an LR


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> You could improve the temp stability of the Pavoni by Adding a heat sink ! Otherwise the best lever machine out there for all roast levels and repeatable simple results is an LR


 2.5k can buy a whole lot of heat sinks dude!!

Profitec 800 maybe?

Bezzera Strega?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

HelloFrank said:


> Yes, I have seen it but know nothing about it.
> 
> Will do my research, but is that my only option?


 Given that it fits in your budget, you don't need any other options


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> 2.5k can buy a whole lot of heat sinks dude!!
> 
> Profitec 800 maybe?
> 
> Bezzera Strega?


 Strega? Oh dear


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Strega? Oh dear


 Who should buy a Strega? - Schulman, baby!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Strega? Oh dear


Is that the machine with the video that gave me PTSD just by watching it?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> coffeechap said:
> 
> 
> > Strega? Oh dear
> ...


 yes starring HBs Jim Schulman.
But there's more than one video, one gives you PTFE, another one a PID, maybe even SPIF?


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Hope not to sound pedantic, I've been researching some machines including the LR for a while now; I wish it was £2.5K, it's currently showing at £2228.17 + VAT = £2673.80. It appears they don't come around as second hand in the UK that often either.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Marocchino said:


> Hope not to sound pedantic, I've been researching some machines including the LR for a while now; I wish it was £2.5K, it's currently showing at £2228.17 + VAT = £2673.80. It appears they don't come around as second hand in the UK that often either.


If you pay by direct bank transfer you get a 5% discount. So the total is a tad over £2.5k.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

£2540.11 with the discount.

I paid the via bank transfer and there were no issues at all


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Thanks @Planter and @Fez for the heads up - I've been so busy reading all I can on the Support pages of the Londinium, website and the forums that I missed this really important point.

5% discount certainly helps to make the deal more agreeable.??


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Just another tip. If you do decide you want something else from Londinium like a tamper or extra portafilter etc, make sure to order it with the machine for free delivery. Otherwise that £8 postage really stings hahaha


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Fez said:


> Just another tip. If you do decide you want something else from Londinium like a tamper or extra portafilter etc, make sure to order it with the machine for free delivery. Otherwise that £8 postage really stings hahaha


 ......good advice ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

For home use, there really is no alternative to Londinium, in my utterly biased opinion, and you would never need to look again at another machine in your coffee making life.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Phil104 said:


> For home use, there really is no alternative to Londinium, in my utterly biased opinion, and you would never need to look again at another machine in your coffee making life.


 Couldn't have said it better. It's definitely worth that £40 over your budget @HelloFrank


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Alternatively, sell a kidney for about £4k and you'd still be in £1.5k profit

Result.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Is that all a kidney is worth these days???

Can't even get a monolith with that £1500 change ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> For home use, there really is no alternative to Londinium, in my utterly biased opinion, and you would never need to look again at another machine in your coffee making life.


That's gotta be the main reason so few come up 2nd hand.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Fez said:


> Is that all a kidney is worth these days???
> 
> Can't even get a monolith with that £1500 change ?


 I mean you could see it from the flip side, you could trade in your Londinium and only have to find £1,500 for a new kidney if you ever needed to...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Marocchino said:


> Hope not to sound pedantic, I've been researching some machines including the LR for a while now; I wish it was £2.5K, it's currently showing at £2228.17 + VAT = £2673.80. It appears they don't come around as second hand in the UK that often either.


 Keep your eyes peeled for a second hand L1 , they come up from time to time and have been going for £1500 ish.

All the machine you could want.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> I mean you could see it from the flip side, you could trade in your Londinium and only have to find £1,500 for a new kidney if you ever needed to...


 Aye that's a fantastic way of looking at it!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Fez said:


> Aye that's a fantastic way of looking at it!


 I'd prefer the Londinium over a new kidney any day of the week though...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> That's gotta be the main reason so few come up 2nd hand.


Kidneys or Londiniums?



Cooffe said:


> I'd prefer the Londinium over a new kidney any day of the week though...


depends on how many you've got working or failing.
Kidneys and Londiniums alike.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Kidneys or Londiniums?
> 
> depends on how many you've got working or failing.
> Kidneys and Londiniums alike.


 I prefer two of each ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ahem....


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Ahem....
> <img alt="6B56E4C3-71D4-465B-A13B-B844B42E6F98.thumb.jpeg.9f9f89ffeef046dfc5f1f4194e3fcdbb.jpeg" data-fileid="30931" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/6B56E4C3-71D4-465B-A13B-B844B42E6F98.thumb.jpeg.9f9f89ffeef046dfc5f1f4194e3fcdbb.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


the old mirror trick... yawn


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem....
> ...


 The real question is - 3 Kidneys and 1 Londinium or 2 kidneys and 2 Londinums?

OR: 3 Londiniums + £1.5k and 1 kidney?

I know which I'd choose...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem....
> ...


 Yes and she photoshopped the towel out .. she is so clever ?? .. Someone else is good at the old photoshop


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I wish I'd p/s my Thuya on now hahaha

And wing mirrors ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I wish I'd p/s my Thuya on now hahaha
> 
> And wing mirrors ?


 Oh dear Wenge , so yesterday ..?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Ahem....
> 
> View attachment 30931


 I'll take your two and raise you


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> I'll take your two and raise you
> 
> View attachment 30933


 Dafuq.. are they all yours? That's also a lot of Rave beans...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Dafuq.. are they all yours? That's also a lot of Rave beans...


 it's at Rave

which was the place to be not too long ago!

chap has a few more machines though...

only the very left one wasn't his! (by the time)


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> it's at Rave
> 
> which was the place to be not too long ago!
> 
> ...


 Well that makes sense. Why was it the place to be, and no longer is the place to be?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> it's at Rave
> 
> which was the place to be not too long ago!
> 
> ...


 No it was supposed to be yours ... or mine ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Well that makes sense. Why _was_ it the place to be, and no longer _is _the place to be?


maybe it will be again!

chap organised 2019 CFUK Lever Day there...


----------



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the comments, help and laughs.... kidney is now on ebay...

So basically it comes down to: if I want better consistancy with all my servings, not just 1-2 pulls, I have to upgrade from the Elektra and LaPav to a small commercial style machine, like the L-R or QM Achille, and change my drinking routine to work with the machine being left on and warm for a prolonged period, rather than: switch-on, wait a few mins, pull, switch-off.

So it really comes down to how much I am drinking (at home) to justify having a machine running for a prolong period of time? If it is just one cup in a morning, 5 days a week, then IMO not really worth upgrading, if it is more, then potentially it is.

The longer ready/heat-up time of the bigger machines, is not really an issue as I already use Wifi plugs for various appliances and my mother's pace-maker (keeps her quiet) - it is just how long I am going to keep a machine warm and ready (and not using it). We are trying to be good eco citizens in the house, so there is an uncomfortable aspect here.

Mmmm... need to think... coffee vs planet.... mmmmm

For ayone reading this, in a similar position and searching, the 'upgrade' lever machines found/suggested (and easily available to me) are:



Lonndinium R


Quick Mill Achille


Quick Mill 0987


Francino FCL1


Profitec 800


Izzo Alex Lever


let me know if I have missed one?

(Excuse any bad jokes, spelling and incorrect terminology).


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

With the use of a smart plug my machine doesn't really stay on for prolonged periods. Switches on an hour before I wake up. So on a weekday morning it's on for about 2 hours max. Then switches on again an hour before I come home from work.

Weekends I tend to leave it on from the morning to mid afternoon as I'm usually home and dont know when I'll want a cup.

Also in a rush you can get the Londinium up to temp with a few spaced flushes of water you can get it hot in under 20 mins 

I don't have any first hand experience with the other machines listed but you've gotta ask yourself, there must be a reason everyone keeps banging on about the Londinium


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Fez said:


> With the use of a smart plug my machine doesn't really stay on for prolonged periods. Switches on an hour before I wake up. So on a weekday morning it's on for about 2 hours max. Then switches on again an hour before I come home from work.
> 
> Weekends I tend to leave it on from the morning to mid afternoon as I'm usually home and dont know when I'll want a cup.
> 
> ...


 Ahem... *clears throat*... it's expensive and better than a La Pav. What more else reason do you need to own one?


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

You could go for an older L1 it gets up to temperature within about 15 minutes. They have the added advantage of only being available secondhand for about 1500 pounds.


----------

